# The Triplet babies



## scubacoz (Nov 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum
S&K Hilltop Farm and Ranch
Registered mini-Nubians and Nigerian Dwarfs


----------



## Goatlover15 (Oct 5, 2014)

Awwww beautiful babies!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Just doll babies!


----------



## PowerPuffMama (Jan 8, 2013)

So cute!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

ADORABLE! Baby goats are just way too cute!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

They are soo cute! My favorite one is the tri colored one


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

They're sooo cute and smoochable!


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Too cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute.


----------



## scubacoz (Nov 7, 2013)

The dark colored girl looks black but she is a chocolate brown so I named her Brownie! She loves me....every time I am out there she wants me to pick her up. 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum
S&K Hilltop Farm and Ranch
Registered mini-Nubians and Nigerian Dwarfs


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Brownie is so spunky looking. I love her blue eyes with her dark fur. All of them are too cute!


----------



## scubacoz (Nov 7, 2013)

Thanks!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum
S&K Hilltop Farm and Ranch
Registered mini-Nubians and Nigerian Dwarfs


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

What cute little kids!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Absolutely adorable. I won't have that kind of cuteness around here again for several months.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

So cute!


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

cant see the pictures on this post either.


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

can see them okay now. Don't know what the problems was before.


----------



## scubacoz (Nov 7, 2013)

Glad you got to see them. We disbudded them today, the twins and the triplets but only did 2 of the triplets I am pretty sure the buckling is polled.


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum
S&K Hilltop Farm and Ranch
Registered mini-Nubians and Nigerian Dwarfs


----------

